# Hunting with Handguns (who does it / with what)



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Anybody currently or previously hunt big game with a handgun? If so hunted what animal? What gun and caliber? Scoped or no scope???


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have been doing it for quite a while. 

Deer
.357 mag open sights
.44 mag open sights
.41 mag open sights
.357 Herrett scoped TC Contender
.44 mag open sight TC Contender
7-30 Waters scoped TC Contender

Elk
.44 mag open sights
.357 Herrett scoped TC Contender
.44 mag open sights TC Contender
7-30 Waters scoped TC Contender

Javelina
.357 mag
.44 mag
.41 mag
7-30 Waters scoped TC Contender


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome! You are amazing 
What grain / bullets did use on the .357 for deer and elk?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

On the .357 mag I was using 158 grain jacketed soft points at around 1300 fps. The .357 Herrett is a necked up and shortened .30-30 case and I was using 180 grain bullets at around 2000 fps. 

I got interested in hand gun hunting when I purchased my first TC Contender and the .357 Herrett barrel. I have taken shots on both deer and elk anywhere from 10 yards to about 150 yards


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Awesome. Id really like to purchase a 44 mag. Which did you like better?


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

I recently purchased a Ruger SP101 .357 a little snub nose for home protection, not really made for hunting lol. But I was thinking of getting a .44 mag for hunting id love to take a big animal with a hand gun.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You should have a pistol with at least a 6" barrel for hunting. I have been using a Ruger Redhawk .44 mag since 1984 along with a Smith & Wesson 629, and a TC Contender 14" barrell since 1979. My .357's are both Rugers. A Security Six with a 4" barrell that I have shot nothing but rabbits with and a GP 100 with a 6" barrel. 

If you like to archery hunt you will fall right in with handgun hunting. I remember back in 1975 when Utah had the muzzle loader and a handgun hunt together in September but that was only for a couple of years.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Got curious and checked the handbook for regulations as well. Simply states:


Handguns
Utah Code § 23-20-3 and Utah Admin. Rule R657-5-9
You may use a handgun to take big game 
animals, but the handgun must be a minimum 
of .24 caliber and must fire a centerfire cartridge 
with an expanding bullet.
If you’re hunting deer or pronghorn, the 
handgun must develop at least 500 foot-pounds 
of energy at the muzzle. If you’re hunting elk, 
moose, bison, bighorn sheep or Rocky Mountain 
goat, the handgun must develop at least 500 
foot-pounds of energy at 100 yards


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

I've killed a couple of cow elk with my 454 casull and 1 deer with a .357 mag and an antelope with my contender in .243 win. I hunted half the season of my moose hunt with the 454 but never pulled the trigger and switched over to my 300 wby.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Not that it's advisable but going off those regulation rules I could technically use my little snub nose to take a deer or elk if I wanted?


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

I saw a hunting show the other day where they were hunting whitetail deer and muskrats with .45 caliber glocks. The deer they were shooting were all shot at very close distances from ground blinds.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

.44 mag, 75 yards


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Badass, iron sight @75 yards! What make and model is that?


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

TC encore 308 topped with a Burris


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

drsx said:


> Badass, iron sight @75 yards! What make and model is that?


Smith & Wesson Model 629 Stealth Hunter

Hornaday 240 gr XTP handloads


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I carry a ruger black hawk 44 mag on my side when rifle hunting. Have not killed anything with it yet.


----------



## thanatos (Sep 13, 2007)

I have shot a handfull of whitetails with my SW 460 mag. Check it out if you're in the market for a hunting pistol.  Ballistic are amazing and you can also shoot 454 casul and 45 long colt without changing a thing. I have taken big game animals at amazing yardage with one shot one kill results...very nice weapon that I highly recommend


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

thanatos said:


> I have shot a handfull of whitetails with my SW 460 mag. Check it out if you're in the market for a hunting pistol. Ballistic are amazing and you can also shoot 454 casul and 45 long colt without changing a thing. I have taken big game animals at amazing yardage with one shot one kill results...very nice weapon that I highly recommend


Very good to know. Thank you for the info!


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

I've killed plenty of jacks with my .45 and .22. A ton of snakes and mice too. Haha does that count?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Last Man Standing said:


> I've killed plenty of jacks with my .45 and .22. A ton of snakes and mice too. Haha does that count?


Depends, were the mice bucks or does?


----------



## Last Man Standing (Dec 7, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> Depends, were the mice bucks or does?


Oh bucks for sure. I'm not gonna incriminate myself by saying I took a doe mouse without a tag...


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Last Man Standing said:


> I've killed plenty of jacks with my .45 and .22. A ton of snakes and mice too. Haha does that count?


Hahaha almost!


----------

